# problemas al migrar virtualbox a vmware

## upszot

Hola gente... bueno tal como lo dice el titulo estoy tratando de migrar una maquina virtual de virtualbox a vmware y algo que parecia muy sensillo en principio , se transformo en casi una pesadilla...

...un poco de historia... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-842016.html?sid=c27beb9531d5f76986178df7e25ccc89

  para realizar esta migracion encontre basicamente 2 formas...

la 1ra por intermedio de qemu como intermediario entre virtualbox y vmware...

la 2da gracias a las versiones mas recientes de virtualbox se puede migrar directamente las maquinas al formato OVF y teoricamente desde ahi  importarlas en vmware..

vamos al grano...

yo termine optando por la 2da opcion... (hasta ahora sin resultados)

.. realice la exportacion (OVF) de la maqina virtual (desde virtualbox) como dice en el link que puse arriba...  (uno puede elejir exportar con compativilidad a ovf 0.9 o no)

 yo lo hice de las dos formas....

una vez exportado me voy a vmware (workstation) y elijo importar... (file-> importar ->) selecciono "virtual appliance" y luego selecciono el archivo .ovf  y al darle en siguiente... "The OVF descriptor file could not be parsed." (esto ocurre tanto con el archivo que exporte con compativilidad ovf 0.9, como con el que exporte normalmente)....

Leyendo por el foro de vmware encontre a otra personna que le pasaba lo mismo y lo que le recomendaron fue utilizar una herramienta de vmware que se llama "Converter 4.0.1" 

probe con dicha herramienta de convertir mi maquina... 

"convert Machine"-> "Virtual appliance" y seleccione mi archivo .OVF  (probe con ambos)... el resultado esta vez....

un hermoso cartel que decia "The OVF file 'PC-A-MIGRAR.OVF' cannot be deployed on the target hardware."  (todavia no encontre nada que me sirva)

....

las versiones que tengo instaladas son:

VirtualBox 3.2.8 (en gentoo  x86)

app-emulation/qemu-0.11.1 (gentoo  x86)

VMware® Workstation 7.1.0 build-261024 (windows 7 64bit)

Converter 4.0.1 (windows 7 64bit)

Alguien logro migrar exiitosamente alguna maquina virtual desde virtualbox a vmware o viseversa??

saludos

----------

